# Solving Lounge at tinychat - Chat Discussion



## IamWEB (Nov 27, 2010)

*tinychat
Solving Lounge​*
*THE CHAT*
http://www.tinychat.com/solvinglounge
***EMBEDDING: I'm not sure how to get the chat embedded here. If I can't get it to work, just click the link above.***



waffle=ijm said:


> I vote mondays and fridays between 7PM-10PM


 
^Pending Schedule.

The rest of the original post:



Spoiler



*THE HISTORY*
Sometimes people use tinychat rooms to broadcast and chat with one another, and that usually works out well. I've seen rooms such as speedcubing, speedcubing1, and etc. for 2 and 3, and maybe a couple others. The problem is that there isn't any specific one I know of, so I made one: SolvingLounge.
For those unfamiliar with tinychat, it's just a room with a chat box and the option to either broadcast visually or with sound only.
*
THE PURPOSE*
The purpose of this thread is to look for others who feel like chatting and/or broadcasting at the time, and arrange times to get on to hang out. You can talk about what's going on there and more. Basically, it's like the video IRC chat, except without everything significant about IRC. <_<

*THE RULES*
lolno, just try to be smart and mature, just like _IalwaysAm._

Moderators: If any moderator here wants to be a moderator there, consider it done. However I have no idea how useful this chat will be and might be getting ahead of myself, so as of now I don't think it's a big deal... just ask if you want to be.

With all of that talk aside, begin.

*-WEB*


Sticky?


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 27, 2010)

looks good


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm bored enough. I'm in.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Nov 27, 2010)

it was ok but we need more people on webcams


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 27, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> it was ok but we need more people on webcams


 
This. Felt awkward being the only one with a face.

It turned out to be a bad version of #, with just 2 people on half-working webcams and less notable people


----------



## iChanZer0 (Nov 27, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> This. Felt awkward being the only one with a face.
> 
> It turned out to be a bad version of #, with just 2 people on half-working webcams and less notable people



yay im less notable


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 27, 2010)

Stachu was the only notable person there , unless... I... count...

That's the problem 'we' he had on tinychat in the past that having a thread about it here could help fix.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Nov 27, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Stachu was the only notable person there , unless... I... count...


 
CARROT was there


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 27, 2010)

V_V, oops.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Nov 27, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> V_V, oops.


 
tsk tsk tsk forgeting about carrot


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 27, 2010)

LOL I'm not notable. If anyone there was, definitely waffle.
I was talking about this in comparison to #rubik, with various SS mods, WR holders, etc.

It was a fun time, but #rubik basically does the same thing, but better and without the awkward feeling of being the only person with a face.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 27, 2010)

EVERYONE knows stachu, EVERYONE.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 28, 2010)

It won't load.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 28, 2010)

Tinychat don't load.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm there now, try again.

I don't know why it wouldn't have loaded before... tinychat was down yesterday if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 28, 2010)

Epic conversations there. 'nuff said.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyone wanna have races?I am ready.


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 28, 2010)

why is this so tough to get working?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm liking it. I've been on a couple times, keep meeting lesser-known members, interesting.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2010)

Perhaps it would be best to organize 'meetings' at specific times, rather than 'just log on when you can.'
I think the chats would be larger, and more concentrated.

Any time ideas? It would have to adhere to as many probable users' schedules as possible.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Perhaps it would be best to organize 'meetings' at specific times, rather than 'just log on when you can.'
> I think the chats would be larger, and more concentrated.
> 
> Any time ideas? It would have to adhere to as many probable users' schedules as possible.


 
how about right now?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> how about right now?


 I'm pretty sure it's obvious I mean something like "8PM GMT-5 on Tuesdays and Thursdays" or something like that.
A specific time of day on a specific day, like a meet-up IRL.


----------



## flan (Nov 28, 2010)

Rename to Racist Lounge!


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's obvious I mean something like "8PM GMT-5 on Tuesdays and Thursdays" or something like that.
> A specific time of day on a specific day, like a meet-up IRL.


 
I was joking


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 28, 2010)

the text box shows up almost completely white and unreadable on google chrome. At least for me.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyone wanna meet right now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> the text box shows up almost completely white and unreadable on google chrome. At least for me.


 
Works fine for me on chrome for Windows 7 (64-bit, not sure if there's a 64-bit client but if there was, I probably have it)


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Anyone wanna meet right now.


 
There's like 8 people on right now


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll head over there for a little bit.

Just noting:

I use FireFox and it works fine for me.

Specific times is a good idea, I just wouldn't have any myself because of homework and etc. making a schedule unlikely to be kept for me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I'll head over there for a little bit.
> 
> Just noting:
> 
> ...


 
I vote Monday and Sunday nights!
That way conversations could be continued over to the next day, and if you missed Sunday, you could always figure out what had happened the day before.

I would think that having each weekend be a different subject would be cool, but I know it probably won't happen. :/


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh and what's gonna happen with that massive Team BLD thing you mentioned?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Nov 29, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I vote Monday and Sunday nights!
> That way conversations could be continued over to the next day, and if you missed Sunday, you could always figure out what had happened the day before.
> 
> I would think that having each weekend be a different subject would be cool, but I know it probably won't happen. :/



I anybody getting on today


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sure I'll go on for a bit.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll get on...


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 30, 2010)

Going now.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 30, 2010)

Another plus to TinyChat. Stay on long enough, and Stachu will get naked.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Another plus to TinyChat. Stay on long enough, and Stachu will get naked.


 Story:
I had my camera on without pants or a shirt, but only with my head showing.
My dad asked me a question and I stood up to talk to him.
...etc


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 30, 2010)

On now.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 30, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Story:
> I had my camera on without pants or a shirt, but only with my head showing.
> My dad asked me a question and I stood up to talk to him.
> ...etc


 
Dude...


Cyrus C. said:


> *Another plus* to TinyChat. Stay on long enough, and *Stachu will get naked*.


 
DUUDE!?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 30, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Dude...
> 
> 
> DUUDE!?


 
You missed it. Oops.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 30, 2010)

Dude.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Dude.


 
Wat.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 5, 2010)

So is this officially dead?


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't think that its dead, its just that no time was set for people to meet.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2010)

I vote mondays and fridays between 7PM-10PM


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 7, 2010)

The above works for me.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 7, 2010)

Mondays - lolhomework

Fridays - Will do, usually. 

Weekdays in general - Usually no, homeowork and possibly other stuff.
Weekends in general - Will go on at some point, possibly more than once. Homework still plays a role. <_<

EDIT: Updated original post.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't forget time zones. I just realized for me this is 6-9.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 7, 2010)

Henry is singing Ke$sha, we're all wearing hats, and we actually have a decent population right now!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 7, 2010)

Our population is so high in fact, that we get trolls.

P.S. John is better at Ke$ha.

EDIT:


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 11, 2010)

Anyone up for a long session here?


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll be on for a while, no camera or anything though.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 13, 2010)

It's Monday, and my homework amount is very low.

I'll be there on and off, anyone going?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 13, 2010)

yep


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sure, I'll be there.
I was on earlier, and I beat Super Mario 64 in one sitting for CoolFrog.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 13, 2010)

psssh. I'll get on with a skewb. Skewbage.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 14, 2010)

Stupid webcam. 

Carrots got my picture.

Are we chatting tonight? Last night was awesome 

EDIT: I got my webcam to work!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be on.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 15, 2010)

the room is starting to get trolled

we need mods
i recommend statue and waffles


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 15, 2010)

WEB. can you please make either stachu or I, the only 2 people on all the time (literally) mods. because when we show up on the directory on the front....we often get the unwanted people.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 15, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> WEB. can you please make either stachu or I, the only 2 people on all the time (literally) mods. because when we show up on the directory on the front....we often get the unwanted people.


 
Racist.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 15, 2010)

never mentioned that they were black. I mean a couple of annoying white guys are there too. It just so happens there are only 2 asians.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 15, 2010)

I think the music helps


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 17, 2010)

O_O VERDES IS MAKING AN APPEARANCE THERE, GOGOGO.

lolwhitetextmessages

















Ok, you found it. GOOD FOR YOU; I'm kidding.








-

EDIT: I made Micheal and Waffle mods, and when I get Stachu's account name I'll make him one too.
If I decide to mod more people, HavoCentral's probably next in line.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 21, 2010)

So I noticed it was Monday... and I didn't notice Stachu at the solving lounge.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm a little sick so will not be there tonight


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 21, 2010)

^And then you were there. 

The lag and overall high memory usage of my laptop kept me from getting back to the chat... I finally got back and everyone except 'ask' was gone.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 25, 2010)

It's friday between 7 and 10 and I am alone >:[


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 25, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> It's friday between 7 and 10 and I am alone >:[


 

You should have said something sooner.


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm on now


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm going in now.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 25, 2010)

Bumping because I'm here and nobody else is


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 27, 2010)

There's a few of us on now if anyone's interesting in joining us.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm on, anybody care to join?


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 28, 2010)

Monday at scheduled time, no one here.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm-a-coming


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2010)

I might be on later this evening for a little while (it's 3:13 PM here right now), not sure if I'll be home or not.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 31, 2010)

Bump. Haven't been on in a while, nobody is here right now. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 31, 2010)

Im there as well... :3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 31, 2010)

sup


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm here now.. if you wanna.. you probably don't though.. becuase Im a mega-nooblet.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone on that is bored right now? I'm up for a chat.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 4, 2011)

It's monday and I'm the only one on..... did this Die?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 4, 2011)

I was on earlier, nobody was there when I was on. I'll get on now though.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 15, 2011)

I just got on since it's friday and noone's here.


----------



## HavoCentral (Jan 17, 2011)

Its like always dead.


----------



## metal_cuber (Jan 17, 2011)

im on now, anyone wanna join?


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll be on tonight.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 18, 2011)

I didn't even go there last week, it was exam week so I pretty much didn't do too much online. I'll be on more often, now.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Feb 4, 2011)

Trillion and I are on now. :]


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 5, 2011)

Tonight is one of the (sort of) scheduled nights, maybe more people will come.


----------



## timeless (Mar 7, 2011)

tinychat died?


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 13, 2011)

So we just used this on IRC and I wanted to see if anyone wants to log on right now?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 14, 2011)

I was thinking of resurrecting this - now I don't have to .

I'll be on more since it's summer break now, will Stachu return??


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm on nao.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 14, 2011)

Get over here nubs D:.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah. Really. I'm on now and bored. This is stupid.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 16, 2011)

join up brosephs


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 16, 2011)

They joined up.


----------

